# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هيكل وقبر سليمان عليه السلام بمصر بنص القرآن.

## الباحث فتحي عثمان

*   والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة هو ..* *هل يوجد في القران ما يخدم كل من خبراء المعاهد الفنية الجيولوجية وعلماء الآثار ومفسري الأديان بالنسبة للأدلة القاطعة...* *فنقول وبالله التوفيق ..*  *القران الكريم حدد موقع جبل موسي (الوادي القدس) جغرافيا وجيولوجيا بأدلة مادية قطعية الثبوت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك والريبة وكيف لا وهو كتاب الله أحكمت آياته وفصلت ولم يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وذكرها لمن يتدبرون آياته البينات .....* *"كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ",                                     (هود: 1).* *" وَإِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ",                             *  *                                                                                                (فصلت42)* *   .أولا يجب أن نثبت أين كانت إقامة موسي عليه السلام في الخروج الأول وزواجه قبيل بدأ الرسالة وتوجهه إلي لقاء ربه سبحانه وتعالي في أطهر وأقدس بقاع الأرض .....* *فقوله تعالي في سورة القصص ..* *وَجَاء رَجُلٌ مِّنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ*  *فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ*  *وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاء مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَن يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ*  *وَلَمَّا وَرَدَ مَاء مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ وَوَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمُ امْرَأتَيْنِ تَذُودَانِ قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاء وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ*  *فَسَقَى لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّى إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ*  *فَجَاءتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاء قَالَتْ إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا فَلَمَّا جَاءهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ*  *وتقول التوراة..عن إقامته* *(( وكان لكاهن مديان سبع بنات. فأتين واستقين وملأن الأجران ليسقين غنم أبيهن، فأتى الرعاة وطردوهن. فنهض موسى وأنجدهن وسقى غنمهن. فلما أتين إلى رعوئيل أبيهن قال: ما بالكن أسرعتن في المجيء اليوم؟ قلن : رجل مصري أنقذنا من أيدي الرعاة، وإنه استقى لنا أيضاً وسقى الغنم. فقال لبناته: وأين هو؟ لماذا تركتن الرجل؟ ادعونه ليأكل طعاماً. فارتضى موسى أن يسكن مع الرجل، فأعطى موسى ابنته صفورة فولدت له ابناً فدعا اسمه جرشوم، وحدث في تلك الأيام الكثيرة أن ملك مصر مات. ))                     ( الخروج 2 :16-23 ) .* * ...لقد تواتر حتى أضحي حقيقة بين الناس أن سيدا موسي عليه السلام أقام بعد خروجه الأول بمنطقة مدين بالجزيرة العربية وصاهر سيدنا شعيب عليه السلام وبعد انقضاء المدة أخذ عصا سيدنا شعيب صاحبة المعجزات ..* *...وللرد علي هذه الإسرائيليات نقول .* *أن من يقول بذلك قد غاب عن فكره ما جاء في القران الكريم ووافقه ما في التوراة عند لقاء موسي عليه السلام بالأختين وما دار بينهم من حديث متبادل بلغة واحدة مشتركة...* *فلو افترضناه جدلا وهذا معدوما جدا من انه دار بلغة الإشارة(لغة الصم والبكم) لقلة الحديث بينهم فماذا عن الحديث المطول بينه وبين صهره وقد قص عليه القصص وليس بينهم مترجم .كما في قوله تعالي.. فَلَمَّا جَاءهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ...* *ونستبين ونستوضح مدي دقة القران الكريم ليوضح لنا أن اللغة واحدة بينهم ففي قوله نعالي ... فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ ...نجد الشيخ الكبير يقول له نفس السياق لقوله قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ...* *خاصة وإننا نعلم علم اليقين أن موسي عليه السلام نشأ وتربي في بلاط قصر فرعون وهذا البيت الملكي أبعد ما يكون أن يتكلم بلغة غير لغة المصريين .*  *فلو افترضنا جدلا أن موسي عليه السلام كان يتحدث العبرية وقد ذهب إلي مكان قريب من فلسطين نقول ...* *من يقول ذلك واهم ولنعد بالزمن قليلا ..* *حيث أن أخوة يوسف عليه السلام عندما قصدوا مصر مع أبيهم يعقوب عليه السلام ماذا كانت لغتهم فجدهم إبراهيم أبو الأنبياء ومعه زوجه سارة وسيدنا لوط  نشأؤا  في بلاد بين الرافدين* *ثم قصدوا ارض الشام في مكان فيه اللغة غير اللغة ثم هجرتهم إلي مصر واصطحابهم هاجر المصرية ثم عادوا إلي فلسطين فأصبح في بيت إبراهيم عليه السلام لغة ثالثة ثم زواج أخوة يوسف من فلسطينيات وبرغم لغة الجد الثاني إبراهيم عليه السلام إلا إنهم أتقنوا لغة الفلسطينيين      والسؤال متي و ...........* * أين كان لبني إسرائيل لدي وفودهم مصر لغة...* *إنها لغة تكاد تشابه اللغة الفلسطينية آنذاك فكيف يحافظون عليها اثني عشر جيلا وكل تعاملهم ومعاملاتهم مع المصريين طوال 480 عاما!!!* * ولذلك تذكر التوراة وجود مترجم بين يوسف عليه السلام وأخوته فتقول ...* *  وَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ يُوسُفَ فَاهِمٌ؛ لأَنَّ التُّرْجُمَانَ كَانَ بَيْنَهُمْ.                     التكوين 42: 23                                        *  *حيث أن يوسف كان قد تكلم بالمصرية وأتقنها ولم ينسي بعد بعض من لغته الأصلية..* *والمسألة الثانية تتمثل في قرب الرجل الصالح صهر موسي عليه السلام من المصريين عندما قال لقد نجوت من القوم الظالمين ...* *فمن يقول ذلك هو علي علم ودراية بما كان يحاك بالمصريين من ظلم بين لفرعون موسي عليه لعنة الله...* *ولكن القران الكريم يقول ... وَرَدَ مَاء مَدْيَنَ*  *نقول ...في الآية السابقة لهذه الآية قال تعالي ..* *وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاء مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَن يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ*  *فقد كان مقصده عليه السلام منطقة يعلمها وهي مَدْيَنَ ولذلك تم التقديم للمقصد قبل الدعاء  ولكن لا يعلم درب آخر ليس من دروب المصريين التي يخشى السير فيها فسلك درب آخر في الصحراء معتمدا علي الله في أن يهديه ويرشده إلي مقصده فمن سرد الآيات نستبين مدي الخوف من أن يلاحقه أحد جنود الفرعون وذلك في قوله تعالي ..* * فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ** قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ* *لذلك عند مقصده قال .. عَسَى رَبِّي أَن يَهْدِيَنِي* *سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ* *إذ انه ليس وجوبا أن تكون المدينة بلد أصحاب الأيكة فمن الواضح والجلي أن أهل البلدة يعملون برعي الغنم وأهل الأيكة كانوا يعملون بالتجارة وكانوا يبخسون المكيال ..* *ومن الجائز أن هذا الشيخ صهر موسي عليه السلام أحد أبناء أهل مدين ممن امنوا وهاجروا* *خاصة أن القران الكريم أوضح لنا أن ابنتاه يتمتعون بخلق كريم في قوله تعالي ..* *فَجَاءتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاء ...* *والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة هو ......* *هل تزوج موسي بنت شعيب النبي ؟؟؟* *والجواب قطعيا لا وبنص القران الكريم* *موقع الوادي المقدس* *فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةإِنِّ  ي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ                                                                               (القصص30)* *.....لنبدأ برحلة العودة بعد انتهاء مدة العهد بينه وبين حموه...* *عودة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام لمصر:*  *ترى أي خاطر راود موسى، فعاد به إلى مصر، بعد انقضاء الأجل، وقد خرج منها خائفا يترقب؟* *وقد أنساه الخطر الذي ينتظره بها، وقد قتل فيها نفسا؟ وهناك فرعون الذي كان يتآمر مع الملأ من قومه ليقتلوه؟* *...نعم-* *إنها قدرة الله التي تنقل خطاه كلها. لعلها قادته هذه المرة بالميل الفطري إلى الأهل والعشيرة والوطن. وأنسته الخطر الذي خرج هاربا منه وحيدا طريدا.* *لكي يؤدي المهمة التي خلق من أجلها.* * (وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي)...* *خرج موسى مع أهله وسار. اختفى القمر وراء السحاب الكثيف وساد الظلام. اشتد البرق والرعد وأمطرت السماء وزادت حدة البرد والظلام. وتاه موسى أثناء سيره. ووقف موسى حائرا يرتعش من البرد وسط أهله.. ثم رفع رأسه فشاهد نارا عظيمة تشتعل عن بعد. امتلأ قلبه بالفرح فجأة. قال لأهله: أني رأيت نارا هناك.* *أمرهم أن يجلسوا مكانهم حتى يذهب إلى النار لعله يأتيهم منها بخبر، أو يجد أحدا يسأله عن الطريق فيهتدي إليه، أو يحضر إليهم بعض أخشابها المشتعلة لتدفئتهم. (إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى)* *وتحرك موسى نحو النار. سار موسى مسرعا ليدفئ نفسه ثم أهله.ويده اليمنى تمسك عصاه.* *جسده مبلل من المطر. ظل يسير حتى وصل إلى وادي. لاحظ شيئا غريبا في هذا الوادي. لم يكن هناك برد ولا رياح. ثمة صمت عظيم ساكن. اقترب موسى من النار. لم يكد يقترب منها حتى نودي:* * (أَن بُورِكَ مَن فِي النَّار ِوَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ).* *نظر موسى في النار فوجد شجرة خضراء. كلما زاد تأجج النار زادت خضرة الشجرة. والمفروض أن تتحول الشجرة إلى اللون الأسود وهي تحترق. لكن النار تزيد واللون الأخضر يزيد. كانت الشجرة في جبل غربي عن يمينه، وكان الوادي الذي يقف فيه هو وادي طوى.* *ثم ارتجت الأرض بالخشوع والرهبة والله عز وجل ينادي:* * يَا موسى فأجاب موسى: نعم.* *قال الله عز وجل: إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ ازداد ارتعاش موسى وقال:* * نعم يا رب.* *قال الله عز وجل: فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى انحنى موسى راكعا وجسده كله ينتفض وخلع نعليه.* *عاد الحق سبحانه وتعالى يقول: وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى (13) إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي (14) إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ آَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى (15) فَلَا يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لَا يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى (16)                                     (طه)* *زاد انتفاض جسد موسى وهو يتلقى الوحي الإلهي ويستمع إلى ربه وهو يخاطبه.* *قال الرحمن الرحيم: وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا موسى ازدادت دهشة موسى. إن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي يخاطبه، والله يعرف أكثر منه أنه يمسك عصاه. لماذا يسأله الله إذن إذا كان يعرف أكثر منه؟! لا شك أن هناك حكمة عليا لذلك.* *أجاب موسى: قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى* *قال الله عز وجل: أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى* *رمى موسى العصا من يده وقد زادت دهشته. وفوجئ بأن العصا تتحول فجأة إلى حية  فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى . وظلت الحية تتحرك بسرعة. ولم يستطع موسى أن يقاوم خوفه. أحس أن بدنه يتزلزل من الخوف. فاستدار موسى فزعا وبدأ يجري. لم يكد يجري خطوتين حتى ناداه الله:* * يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ.* *عاد موسى يستدير ويقف. لم تزل العصا تتحرك. لم تزل الحية تتحرك.قال الله سبحانه وتعالى لموسى:* * خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الأولى مد موسى يده للحية وهو يرتعش. لم يكد يلمسها حتى تحولت في يده إلى عصا.عاد الأمر الإلهي يصدر له:* * اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ* *وضع موسى يده في جيبه وأخرجها فإذا هي تتلألأ كالقمر. زاد انفعال موسى بما يحدث، وضع يده على قلبه كما أمره الله فذهب خوفه تماما..* *اطمأن موسى وسكت. وأصدر الله إليه أمرا بعد هاتين المعجزتين -معجزة العصا ومعجزة اليد* *أمرا لا يقوي أحد من البشر أن يقم به!!!* *اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى** قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي وَاجْعَلْ لِي وَزِيرًا مِنْ أَهْلِي هَارُونَ أَخِي اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا إِنَّكَ كُنْتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا ... في ظلال القران*
*وانتهي اللقاء الأول الفريد في اطهر وأقدس بقعة في الأرض جمعاء!!!!* *وظل موسي عليه السلام حتى بزوغ الفجر يتساءل داخل  نفسه أي مكان هذا وأي  قدسية حاز عليها بل واستأثر ها لنفسه هذا الموقع الفريد حتى يأمره المولي عز وجل ... إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ* *فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ ۖ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى* *وظل موسي حائرا يتلهف مهرولا متجها إلي أخيه هارون لعله يجد إجابة لديه ويلتمس فيه الشجاعة لمواجهة الفرعون كما أمره المولي عز وجل ....* *وحينما حانت اللحظة لمواجهة الفرعون .....*  *(وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * حَقِيقٌ عَلَى أَنْ لَا أَقُولَ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِبَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعِيَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ* قَالَ إِنْ كُنْتَ جِئْتَ بِآَيَةٍ فَأْتِ بِهَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ ** *فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ** * وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ * قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ) [الأعراف: 104-109].*  *يا سبحان الله العصي تتحول إلي ثعبان كبير الحجم لم يصدق موسي نفسه لقد شاهدها موسي حية صغيرة الحجم تتراقص أمامه كالجان وكان خوفه منها إنها في صحراء قاحلة فلماذا تحولت إلي ثعبان كبير أمام الفرعون وملأه الآن ؟!!* *سؤال يظل يستمر يبحث عن إجابة....أليست حكمة إلهية؟  *  *نعم......* *أن وجود هذه الكلمة ظهرت حكمة بيانية رائعة تثبت أن كل كلمة في القرآن إنما تأتي في الموضع المناسب، ولا يمكن أبداً إبدالها بكلمة أخرى، وهذا من الإعجاز البياني في القرآن الكريم.* *ولكي نوضح الحكمة من تعدد الكلمات عندما نبحث عن قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون لنجد أنها تكررت في مناسبات كثيرة، ولكن العصا ذُكرت في ثلاثة مراحل من هذه القصة:* *أولا:  .عندما كان موسى سائراً بأهله ليلاً فأبصر ناراً وجاء ليستأنس بها فناداه الله أن يلقي عصاه.* *ثانيا:  .عندما ذهب موسى إلى فرعون فطلب منه فرعون الدليل على صدق رسالته من الله تعالى فألقى موسى عصاه.* *ثالثا:  .عندما اجتمع السَّحَرة وألقوا حبالهم وعصيّهم وسحروا أعين الناس، فألقى موسى عصاه.* *هذه هي المواطن الثلاثة حيث يلقي فيها موسى العصا في قصته مع فرعون.* *ولكن لماذا ألحية في (طوي) والثعبان أمام فرعون وقومه من المصريين؟؟* *ونتساءل كيف تناول البيان الإلهي هذه القصة وكيف عبّر عنها، وهل هنالك أي تناقض أو اختلاف أو عشوائية في استخدام الكلمات القرآنية؟* *الموقف الأول* *..في الموقف الأول نجد عودة سيدنا موسى إلى مصر بعد أن خرج منها، وفي طريق العودة ليلاً أبصر ناراً فأراد أن يقترب منها ليستأنس فناداه الله تعالى، وأمره أن يلقي عصاه، فإذا هي تتحول إلى حيّة حقيقية تهتز وتتحرك وتسعى، فخاف منها، فأمره الله ألا يخاف وأن هذه المعجزة هي وسيلة لإثبات صدق رسالته أمام فرعون.* *ولو بحثنا عن الآيات التي تحدثت عن هذا الموقف، نجد العديد من الآيات وفي آية واحدة منها ذكرت الحيّة، يقول تعالى: (وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى *قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآَرِبُ أُخْرَى * قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى * فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى * قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى) [طه: 17-21].* *الموقف الثاني* *أما الموقف فيتمثل بقدوم موسى عليه السلام إلى فرعون ومحاولة إقناعه بوجود الله تعالى، وعندما طلب فرعون الدليل المادي على صدق موسى، ألقى عصاه فإذا بها تتحول إلى ثعبان مبين. ولو بحثنا عن الآيات التي تناولت هذا الموقف نجد عدة آيات، ولكن الثعبان ذُكر مرتين فقط في قوله تعالى:* *(وَقَالَ مُوسَى يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * حَقِيقٌ عَلَى أَنْ لَا أَقُولَ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِبَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعِيَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ* قَالَ إِنْ كُنْتَ جِئْتَ بِآَيَةٍ فَأْتِ بِهَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ * فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ * وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ * قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ) [الأعراف: 104-109].* *(قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ * قَالَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ* قَالَ لِمَنْ حَوْلَهُ أَلَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ* قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آَبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ * قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ * قَالَ رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ * قَالَ لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهًا غَيْرِي لَأَجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَسْجُونِينَ  * قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكَ بِشَيْءٍ مُبِينٍ * قَالَ فَأْتِ بِهِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ* فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ* وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ * قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ) [الشعراء: 23-34].* *الموقف الثالث*  *بعدما جمع فرعون السحرة وألقوا الحبال والعصيّ وسحروا أعين الناس وخُيّل للناس ولموسى أن هذه الحبال تتحرك وتهتز وتسعى، ألقى موسى عصاه فابتلعت كل الحبال والعصي، وعندها أيقن السحرة أن ما جاء به موسى حق وليس بسحر، فسجدوا لله أمام هذه المعجزة.*  *وقد تحدث القرآن عن هذا الموقف في العديد من سوره، ولكننا لا نجد أي حديث في هذا الموقف عن ثعبان أو حية، بل إننا نجد قول الحق تبارك وتعالى: (وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ) [الأعراف: 117].* *التحليل البياني للمواقف الثلاثة* *لو تأملنا جيداً المواقف الثلاثة نجد أن الموقف الأول عندما أمر الله موسى أن يلقي عصاه وهو في الوادي المقدس، تحولت العصا إلى (حيَّة) صغيرة، وهذا مناسب لسيدنا موسى لأن المطلوب أن يرى معجزة،!!* *وليس المطلوب أن يخاف منها، لذلك تحولت العصا إلى حية.* *أما في الموقف الثاني أمام فرعون فالمطلوب إخافة فرعون لعله يؤمن ويستيقن بصدق موسى عليه السلام، ولذلك فقد تحولت العصا إلى ثعبان، والثعبان في اللغة هو الحية الكبيرة.* *وهكذا نجد أن الآيات التي ذُكرت فيها كلمة (ثعبان) تختص بهذا الموقف أمام فرعون.* *ولكن في الموقف الثالث أمام السّحَرَة نجد أن القرآن لا يتحدث أبداً عن عملية تحول العصا إلى ثعبان أو حية، بل نجد أن العصا تبتلع ما يأفكون، فلماذا؟* *إذا تأملنا الآيات بدقة نجد أن السحرة أوهموا الناس بأن الحبال تتحرك وتسعى، كما قال تعالى: (فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى)[طه: 66].* * وهنا ليس المطلوب أن يخاف الناس بالثعبان .ففي المناسبات العديدة يشاهد الناس الحبال والعصي مع السحرة تتحرك بسحر العيون وهذا النوع من السحر أردأ أعمال السحر ، وأيضا ليس المطلوب أن تتحول العصا إلى حية، بل المطلوب أن تتحرك العصا وتلتهم جميع الحبال والعصِيَ بشكل حقيقي، لإقناع السحرة والناس بأن حبالهم تمثل السحر والباطل، وعصا موسى تمثل الحق والصدق، ولذلك يقول تعالى:* *(قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ نَحْنُ الْمُلْقِينَ * قَالَ أَلْقُوا فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا سَحَرُوا أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوه  ُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ * وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ * فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ*فَغ  لِبُوا هُنَالِكَ وَانْقَلَبُوا صَاغِرِينَ * وَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ * قَالُوا آَمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ) [الأعراف: 115-122].* *ونستطيع أن نستنتج أن الله تعالى حدد تحديدا ًدقيقا في كلماته وأن الكلمة القرآنية تأتي في مكانها المناسب، ولا يمكن إبدال كلمة مكان أخرى لأن ذلك سيخل بالجزء البلاغي والبياني للقرآن الكريم الذي قال الله عنه:* * (لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ) [فصلت: 42].    *  *إن المتتبع للسياقات القرآنية التي تتحدث عن قصة اللقاء الشهير لموسى مع ربه يستطيع أن يحدد بالضبط المكان الذي تم فيه اللقاء، فهو بلا شك المكان الذي تتوافر به العناصر الجغرافية التالية:* *الواد* *َهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَىٰ (9) إِذْ رَأَىٰ نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى (10) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَىٰ (11) إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ ۖ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (12)                                                                  (طه 9-12)* *الطور* *فَلَمَّا قَضَىٰ مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ                                   (القصص29)* *ج. شاطىء الواد الأيمن و البقعة المباركة و الشجرة..* *فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ                                                                                (القصص30)* *وتوافرت عوامل لحظية وهي النار:* *إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا سَآتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (7) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (8) يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (9)                                                           (النمل 7-9)* *من عجائب القرءان انه يضع لفظة ((الغربي)) موضع ((الطور )) مطابقا ومرادفا له فى قوله عز وجل (وما كنت بجانب الغربي اذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر )          القصص-44* *ثم يكرر الغربي بلفظ الطور لا يفصل بين القولين إلا آية..* *      (وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا )                                            القصص-46* *وكأن الغربي بذاتها وبمحض لفظها اسم موضوع لهذا الطور المبارك. وقد ظن بعض مفسري القرءان مثال الإمام القرطبى أن الغربي خلاف الطور فقالوا إن الطور هو موضع المنادة الأولى ليلة انس  موسى من جانب الطور نارا فأراد أن يقتبس..* *إما الغربي فهو موضع إنزال التوراة وتلقى الألواح في مواعدة موسى ثلاثين ليلة أتمهن بعشر ولا يصح هذا الذي قالوا به لقول الله عز وجل في تعيين موضع المواعدة...* *(يا بنى إسرائيل قد أنجيناكم من عدوكم وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن )         طه-80* *وعليه ....* *فجانب الطور الأيمن إذا وجانب الغربي سواء والغربي والطور واحد التي جاءت في كل القران ثلاث مرات فقط كلها في وصف جانب هذا الطور  أو شاطئه والجانب والشاطئ واحد ثم وصفه بانه (الغربي) التى وردت في القران مرة واحدة هي في اسم هذا الطور المبارك أو جانبه فقالوا إن الجبال لايمين لها ولا يسار ولاغرب ولا شرق وإنما هو الذى على يمين موسى والى الغرب من موسى..* *ففي قوله تعالي.. نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ نجدها لا تفيد البحث* *لذلك نجد ما يفيد ويكمل ما نصبو إليه في قوله تعالي..* *وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ    (القصص44)* *وثانيهما، المكان الذي تم فيه لقاء موسى ربه:* *فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (8) يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (9)                        النمل 7-9      *  *فالله سبحانه قد بارك المكان الذي حول النار، وهو كذلك قد بارك المكان الأوسع:* *فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (30)* *وكانت هي الأرض التي ورثها القوم الذين استضعفوا:* *وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا ۖ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَىٰ عَلَىٰ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا ۖ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ (137)* *وهي نفسها التي توجه إليها إبراهيم ولوط بعد ما جاء القحط وكاد يقتلهم هم وماشيتهم:* *وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطًا إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ                   الأنبياء (71)* *وهي نفسها التي كانت تجري فيها الرياح مسخرة لسليمان:* *وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا ۚ وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ                                                                                                الأنبياء (81)* *ولو دققنا في مفردات هذه الآيات لوجدنا التحديد الجغرافي للمكان، فعندما يذكر الله سبحانه لفظة تلك الأرض تكون المباركة فيها:*  *مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا* *إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا* *ولعلنا نعلم جميعاً أن واحدة من معاني حرف الجر "في" هو داخل الشيء، فليست البركة للأرض كلها وإنما لجزء منها داخل تلك الأرض، وإذا كنا قد علمنا تلك الأرض بشكل عام، فكيف نحدد المكان المبارك بشكل خاص؟* *إننا نعتقد أن المكان الذي تمت المباركة حوله هو بالضبط ما ورد في معرض الحديث عن اللقاءات الشهيرة التي حصلت لموسى مع ربه، وهي مكان النار:* *ولا شك أن جميع شرائع الأرض تقدس تلك البقعة الجغرافية من الأرض في حين أن تلك الشرائع لم تتولد فيها، فهي ليس أرض مولد وشريعة موسى، وهي ليست الأرض التي ولد فيها عيسي أبن مريم وهي ليست موطن رسالة محمد صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين، ولكن جميع تلك الشرائع تقدس تلك البقعة من الأرض وتعتبرها أرض مباركة، ويأتي سؤالنا عن سر هذا التقديس وهذه العلاقة مع تلك البقعة من الأرض على وجه التحديد..* *وفي القصة نطرح سؤالاً آخر غريباً لكنه يلفت الانتباه وهو عندما ذهب موسى عليه السلام ليستطلع خبر النار، ناداه ربه على النحو التالي:* *إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ ۖ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى* *والسؤال: لماذا طلب الله من موسى أن يخلع نعليه؟* *ويأتي الجواب معللاً في الآية نفسها على نحو* *" إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى"*  *أن موسى كان حينئذ في "واد"، وعندما عاد موسى للقاء ربه في المرة الثانية كان موسى أيضاً في نفس الواد، والدليل على ذلك هو أنه عندما طلب موسى رؤية الذات الإلهية مباشرة، كان رد ربه أن ينظر إلى الجبل، فالمنطقة بجغرافيتها تتضح في اللقاءين، وعندما منّ الله على بعض بني إسرائيل نتق فوقهم الجبل:* *وَإِذْ نَتَقْنَا الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ                                                                                 الأعراف (171)* *ورفع فوقهم الطور، والمتتبع لقصة الطور يستطيع أن يلمح على الفور توافر عناصر الجغرافيا في المكان الذي نتحدث عنه:* *وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا ۖ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ ۚ قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    البقرة (93)* *وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ لَا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا                                                                   النساء (154)* *وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مُوسَىٰ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلَصًا وَكَانَ رَسُولًا نَبِيًّا  وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا                                                                         مريم (52.51)* *يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُم  ْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَىٰ                                                                                     طه (80)* *فَلَمَّا قَضَىٰ مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ  فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ           (القصص)                                                                          *  *وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا وَلَٰكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ                                                                             القصص (46)* *وَالطُّورِ (1) وَكِتَابٍ مَسْطُورٍ (2) فِي رَقٍّ مَنْشُورٍ (3) وَالْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ (4) وَالسَّقْفِ الْمَرْفُوعِ (5)* *الطور 1-5*  *ونعود لقصة النعلين طارحين السؤال السابق نفسه:* *لماذا طلب الله من موسى أن يخلع نعليه في اللقاء الأول؟* *إنها قدسية المكان والتي لا يضاهيها موطيء في الأرض نال قدسيتها....* *نستنتج مما سبق مايلي...* *إن المكان جغرافيا يجب أن يتوافر فيه وادي فسيح وعن يمين موسي عليه السلام وهو ماضي في طريقه نحو النار جبل شريطة أن يكون عن يمينه وفي نفس الوقت يكون غربا وفي الجهة المقابلة لهذا الجبل جبل ثاني يكون شماله وأيضا في نفس الوقت شرقه كيف؟؟؟* *وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ    (القصص44)* *ظلال القران....* *{ ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا ، وكلمه ربه ، قال : رب أرني أنظر إليك } . .* *إنها الوهلة المذهلة وموسى يتلقى كلمات ربه؛ وروحه تتشوف وتستشرف وتشتاق إلى ما يشوق! فينسى من هو ، وينسى ما هو ، ويطلب ما لا يكون لبشر في هذه الأرض ، وما لا يطيقه بشر في هذه الأرض . يطلب الرؤية الكبرى وهو مدفوع في زحمة الشوق ودفعة الرجاء ولهفة الحب ورغبة الشهود . . حتى تنبهه الكلمة الحاسمة الجازمة :* *{ قال : لن تراني } . .* *ثم يترفق به الرب العظيم الجليل ، فيعلمه لماذا لن يراه . . إنه لا يطيق . .* *{ ولكن انظر إلى الجبل ، فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني } . .* *والجبل أمكن وأثبت . والجبل مع تمكنه وثباته أقل تأثراً واستجابة من الكيان البشري . . ومع ذلك فماذا؟* *{ فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً } . .* *فكيف كان هذا التجلي؟ نحن لا نملك أن نصفه ، ولا نملك أن ندركه . . ولا نملك أن نستشرفه إلا بتلك اللطيفة التي تصلنا بالله ، حين تشف أرواحنا وتصفو ، وتتجه بكليتها إلى مصدرها . فأما الألفاظ المجردة فلا تملك أن تنقل شيئاً . . لذلك لا نحاول بالألفاظ أن نصور هذا التجلي . . ونحن أميل إلى اطراح كل الروايات التي وردت في تفسيره؛ وليس منها رواية عن المعصوم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والقرآن الكريم لم يقل عن ذلك شيئاً .* *{ فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً } . .* *وقد ساخت نتوءاته فبدا مسوًّى بالأرض مدكوكاً . . وأدركت موسى رهبة الموقف ، وسرت في كيانه البشري الضعيف :* *{ وخر موسى صعقاً } .* *مغشياً عليه ، غائباً عن وعيه .* *{ فلما أفاق } . .* *وثاب إلى نفسه ، وأدرك مدى طاقته ، واستشعر أنه تجاوز المدى في سؤاله :* *{ قال : سبحانك! } . .* *تنزهت وتعاليت عن أن ترى بالأبصار وتدرك .* *{ تبت إليك } . .* *عن تجاوزي للمدى في سؤالك!* *{ وأنا أول المؤمنين } . .* *مما سبق يثبت يقينا أن الجبل اليمين الغربي من الوادي لابد وأن يكون به جزء دك دكا وسوي بالأرض وقد ساخت نتوءاته فبدا مسوًّى بالأرض مدكوكاً* *الدليل المادي الثاني ...* *وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا ۖ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ ۚ قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    البقرة (93)* *وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ لَا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا                                                                          النساء (154)* *الإمام ابن كثير...* *{ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ } وذلك حين امتنعوا من الالتزام بأحكام التوراة، وظهر منهم إباء عما جاءهم به موسى، عليه السلام، ورفع الله على رؤوسهم جبلا ثم ألزموا فالتزموا وسجدوا، وجعلوا ينظرون إلى فوق رؤوسهم خشية أن يسقط عليهم، كما قال تعالى: { وَإِذْ نَتَقْنَا الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ [وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ] (6) } [الأعراف: 171].* *مما سبق ثبت انه لابد من وجود نتق جزء ليس باليسير من الجبل....* *ولوجود العلم الحديث في زماننا هذا من علوم الأرض ستجعل من اليسير علميا تحديد الموقع علي أسس علمية بحثية وليس أسس ظنية كما أسلف كل فريق بنظريات ظنية أكثر منها أسس علمية بحثية صحيحة !!!!!*

----------


## الباحث فتحي عثمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *            ...ماذا بعد أن* * أعلن الإمام**الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب حرية الرأي والتعبير ضمن وثيقة الحريات**باعتبارها أم الحريات كلها ، كما أن حق التعبير عن الرأي يكون حرا بمختلف**وسائل الإعلام المرئي والمسموع والمقروء..* *وأشار**الدكتور الطيب إلى ن حرية التعبير هي المظهر الحقيقي للديمقراطية وتنشئة**الأجيال الجديدة وفق ثقافة الحرية وحق الاختلاف واحترام الآخرين..* *وأكد الإمام**الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر تضمين وثيقة الحريات لحرية البحث**العلمي باعتباره قاطرة التقدم البشرى واكتشاف الكون، منوها بضرورة حشد طاقة**الأمة و امكاناتها للبحث العلمي وهو ما أكد عليه القرآن في البحث على**التفكير والقياس والتأمل في الظواهر الكونية واعتبار ذلك فريضة إسلامية في**مختلف الشرائع**.**.* *وطالب بضرورة توافر المؤسسات العلمية والبحثية**والعلماء وذلك في ضوء حرية أكاديمية تامة لإجراء التجارب وفرض الفروض**والاحتمالات واختيارها بالمعايير العلمية الدقيقة وصولا لنتائج جديدة تضيف**للمعرفة الإنسانية مع الإلزام بأخلاقيات ومناهج العلم ..* 
*فضيلة الإمام الأكبر...* *يقول المولي عز وجل في قوله تعالي ..* * (الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ ..)                                                         (البقرة:3)* * ولذلك فإن كثيرا من الناس الذين لديهم نوع من الشك والريبة عندما يمرون بالآيات التي تذكر أمورا مستقبلية ستقع فإنهم يشكون في ذلك وبعضهم قد يعترض على ذلك أو يتجه بسهام التأويل والتحريف لبعض الأشياء المذكورة في الكتب السماوية الثلاث  وهذا أمر مناف للإيمان وليس من منهج المؤمن أبدا أنه يعمد إلى هذه التفاصيل الموجودة في القرآن مثلا فيغير فيها بزعمه أو يكذبها أو ينفيها مثلا لأنها تخالف عقله أو لأنه يراها غير واقعية بزعمه ولذلك فإنه لا بد من الإيمان الكامل والجازم بكل ما ثبت لدينا مما ورد من كلام ربنا سبحانه وتعالى...* *والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة ..* *هل نحن نحمل القرآن الكريم، هذا الكنز العلمي العظيم في قلوبنا وكتبنا ونجهل ما فيه..* *هل مابين أيدينا من نصوص وآيات في التوراة والإنجيل نقرأ ما بداخلها ولا نعي فحواها !!* *..فهل نكون كالعير في البيداء يقتلها الظمأ ......    والماء فوق ظهورها محمولٌ..!!!؟؟* 
*...فعندما أطلق اليهود فريتهم الكبرى عندما أشاعوا بالغرب مقولة ....* 
"إنكم تنتظرون مجيء المسيح للمرة الثانية، ونحن ننتظر مجيئه للمرة الأولى، فلنبدأ أولاً ببناء الهيكل، وبعد المسيح ورؤيته نسعى لحل القضايا المعلقة سوياً". هكذا ألقي الطعم لمسيحيي الغرب الذين يتمسحون تحت شعارات دينية بالسيد المسيح عليه السلام فجعلوهم ينسون أقوال السيد المسيح بل وتعاليمه الحقة وتحذيره من اليهود ومن ألاعيبهم وكأنهم لا يعلمون ما يضمرون لهم قبيل غيرهم من حقد دفين وعدم اعترافهم بالسيد المسيح عليه السلام حتى جعلوا عدوهم الأكبر هو الإسلام والقران الكريم الذي برأ السيد المسيح وأمه البتول مريم عليهم السلام والذي أمرنا الله سبحانه وتعالي في هذا القران أن نؤمن بهم بل ويأمر المسلمين إتباع السيد المسيح عند المجيء الثاني وجعلوا من القدس أساطير نسجوها لمجيء السيد المسيح ولا يعلمون أن القران الكريم أقر بأن الأرض التي سيهبط عليها السيد المسيح تكون في ارث المؤمنون كما في قوله تعالي ... (وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ) وهذا ما كتب في .. المزمور السابع والثلاثين من مزامير داود عليه السلام *فضيلة الإمام الأكبر...* *لقد تقدمت ببحث تحت عنوان (ذوبان تاريخ نقش علي الجليد ) لفضيلتكم بتاريخ العاشر من رمضان وتم تحويله إلي مجمع البحوث الإسلامية لفحصه وتم الفحص تحت إشراف الدكتور محمد المختار المهدي عضو المجمع رئيس الجمعية الشرعية وإمام آهل السنة ..* *وبعد الموافقة عليه دينيا تم التأشير عليه ..* * (نري عدم النشر حيث سيتسبب في صرا عات سياسية بين مصر وإسرائيل )* *والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة هو ..* *ما الصراع الذي سيسببه إذا كان سيظهر الحقيقة كاملة للمسلمين والمسيحيون بل واليهود في ذات الوقت ومما الخوف حيث أن المولي عز وجل أمرنا في قوله تعالي ..* *(الَّذِينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسَالاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَدًا إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا)    *  *فضيلة الإمام الأكبر...* *للحق دائما درب واحد واضح المعالم، وطريق الحق، لا يزيغ سالكها، ولا يضل طالبها ...* *أما الباطل دائما من خواصه تعدد الدروب و ليس من خواصه استبيان ووضوح ....* *ولذلك يذهب بسالكها إلي المتاهات الشاردة، ويستمر سالكها في حيرة وشقاء....* *{وَمَنْ لمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهُ لهُ نُوراً فَمَا لهُ مِنْ نُورٍ}                                       (النور).* *     ...لقد ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن البحث العلمي هو:* *ما يقوم آية ناطقة وحجة شاهدة على عجائب الصنع الرباني، وبدائع الإعجاز الإلهي، وهذه الكشوف تفسير بليغ، وتوضيح فصيح، لقول رب العزة والجلال:* *{سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لهُمْ أَنَّهُ الحَقُّ أَوَلمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌا                                                                        ( فصلت).* *ولقوله سبحانه:* *{وَفِي الأَرْضِ آيَاتٌ لِلمُوقِنِينَ وَفِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَفَلا تُبْصِرُونَ}                    (الذاريات).* *والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة ...* *أين وكيف مات سليمان عليه السلام* *....مثلما كانت حياة سليمان** عليه السلام** قمة في المجد الذي يمتلئ بالعجائب والخوارق.. كان موته آية من آيات الله تمتلئ بالعجائب والخوارق..* 
*وهكذا جاء موته منسجما مع حياته، متسقا مع مجده، جاءت نهاية فريدة لحياة فريدة وحافلة بالمعجزات والخوارق .*
*لقد قدر الله تعالى أن يكون موت سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام بشكل ينسف فكرة معرفة الجن للغيب.. تلك الفكرة التي فتن الناس بها فاستقرت في أذهان بعض البشر والجن..من جهة....*
* ومن جهة أخري ينبئنا بشيء آخر فريد ..*
*فكان الجن يعملون لسليمان** عليه السلام** طالما هو حي.. فلما مات انكسر تسخيرهم له، وأعفوا من تبعة العمل معه..*
*وقد مات سليمان** عليه السلام** دون أن يعلم الجن، فظلوا يعملون له، وظلوا مسخرين لخدمته، ولو أنهم كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين.*
*لقد كان سليمان** عليه السلام** متكئا على عصاه يراقب الجن وهم يعملون. فمات وهو على وضعه متكئا على العصا.. ورآه الجن فظنوا أنه يصلي واستمروا في عملهم. ومرت أيام طويلة.. ثم جاءت دابة الأرض، وهي حشرة تأكل الخشب.. وبدأت تأكل عصا سليمان** عليه السلام**..* 
*كانت جائعة فأكلت جزء من العصا.. استمرت الحشرة تأكل العصا أياما.. فكانت تأكل الجزء الملامس للأرض، فلما ازداد ما أكلته منها اختلت العصا وسقطت من يد سليمان** عليه السلام**..* 
*اختل بعدها توازن الجسد العظيم فهوى إلى الأرض.. ارتطم الجسد العظيم بالأرض...*


*وترك ارث ثقيل وأسئلة لا تحصي وكل من يقترب منها ويجتهد ينتظر وابلا من الاتهامات تصل أحيانا إلي الاتهام بالكفر أو الجنون أو ..أو ..الخ* *الحقيقة* *...المسيحية تأمر بالبحث والدرس...* 
*طاعةً لأمرا لسيد المسيح عليه السلام وأقواله : ...«فتّشوا الكتب» (يوحنا 5: 39) وقال يوحنا: «امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله؟*
* لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم» (1يوحنا 4: 1).*
* يعني: استعمِلوا عقولكم للتمييز بين الهُدى والضلالة..* *كما أنها تحذِّرنا من قبول تعاليم ملتوية، بحسب النصيحة: «إن كان أحدٌ يبشّركم بغير ما قبلتُم، فَلْيكن أناثيما.*
* (أي محروماً من الله)» (غلاطية 1: 8، 9).*
* وطاعةً للقول: «تمسَّك  بصورة الكلام الصحيح (أي الألفاظ والحروف)(2تيموثا  س 1: 13).*
*              والإسلام يقر بأن* *القران والسنة تقول إن* *الاختلاف في وجهات النظر وتقدير الأمور فطرة في البشر، و سنة من سنن الله في الكون؛ إذ يستحيل أن يكتمل نسيج الحياة أو ينبثق لها نبع بوساطة نسخ مكررة أو ذات نمطية واحدة.. و لكي يتحدد مسار هذا المقال  منذ بدء المصافحة الذهنية مع القارئ فالمعني به هو فقه الاختلاف في المسائل الاجتهادية –* 
*وهي التي تتجاذبها الأدلة ولها حظ معتبر من النظر**، و التي ينبغي ألاّ تنكر على أصحابها - وليس المعني الاختلاف من حيث أسبابه ومرجعيته أو تاريخه ومحاوره ..*

*لقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مثالاً يحتذي به في احتواء الخلاف وحسن إدارته، كي يغدو اختلاف تكامل لا اختلاف تضاد .. و قد حمل صحابته وتابعوه والأئمة الأعلام هذا المشعل..* 
*وكثيراً ما أتأمل حالهم حينما وقعت بينهم الاختلافات في المسائل الاجتهادية، وأجد الإكبار والإجلال لهم يتامى في صدري.. فما ضرت أولئك الفقهاء اختلافاتهم، بل زاد تهم إكباراً و رفعة عند بعضهم البعض..*
* والأمثلة كثيرة يعجز المقام عن حصرها، تبين ما قد حملوه من أدب جم وخلق رفيع، و اختلاف راقٍ، يمنع السخائم من الاستيطان في صدورهم، و البغضاء من تعاورهم ..*

*والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة ...* *أين الحقيقة في موت سليمان عليه السلام ؟؟؟!!!*  *في القران الكريم نقرأ ..* *" فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَن لَّوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ"                            سورة سبأ*
*ومن يقرأ الآية لا يختلف اثنان من أن موته عليه السلام كان في مكان ما وسط الجن فقط وذلك بحسب الآية الكريمة ....* *وفي التوراة نقرأ ....* *" وملكَ سليمان بأورشليم على جميع إسرائيل أربعين سنة. وحين مات دُفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود أبيه، وملك رحبعام ابنه مكانه "                                 أخبار الأيام إصحاح 9- 30* *ومن يقرأ الآية لا يختلف اثنان من أن موته عليه السلام كان وسط أهله ومرؤوسيه بل ودفنوه بأيديهم وذلك بحسب ما جاء بالتوراة ....* *وهنا يتوقف العقل البشري فما هو مدون بالتوراة هو الطبيعي لكل البشر مات ثم دفن مع أسلافه في مدينة أبيه داود وخلفه ابنه رحبعام في الحكم لنجد أنفسنا أمام ما جاء في القران الكريم من حق يحتم علينا البحث ....* *لذلك يظهر لنا بصيص من نور في القران الكريم  في قوله تعالي.....* *(وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَدًا ثُمَّ أَنَابَ)        *  *المعني الحقيقي للجسد !!!!!!* * (وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَدًا ثُمَّ أَنَابَ)        *  *والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة هو .....* *ما هو الجسد في القران الكريم ...* *الجسد ورد ذكره في القران الكريم في أربع مواضع ..* *1..* *وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلًا اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ                                                    (البقرة148)* *2..* *فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ              (طه88)* *3..* *وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَدًا لَا يَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَمَا كَانُوا خَالِدِينَ                             (الانبياء8)* *4..* *وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَدًا ثُمَّ أَنَابَ                                  (ص34)* *     ..... والسؤال .هل الجسد هو الجسم هو الروح هو النفس ؟؟؟؟* *سؤال يجب ويحتم علينا الإجابة عليه !!!!* *ونجد الإجابة في قوله تعالي...* *" ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِهِ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلسَّمْع َ وَٱلأَبْصَارَ وَٱلأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ"              *  *                                                                                              (السجدة9).* *وهذا يبين ويفسر لنا مغزى كلمة الجسد في القران الكريم بأن الجسد هو البدن بغير روح كما حدث لفرعون موسي بعد الغرق في قوله تعالي...* *فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ    (يونس92)* * ......أما الجسم فقد ورد في القرآن في موضع واحد, في قوله تعالى :* *" قَالَ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ وَاللّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَن يَشَاء وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ"                                                                                    ( البقرة 247)* *          ...لذلك نجد أن سر الحياة ليست بالجسد وإنما بالروح كما قال تعالي ..* *وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلرُّوحِ قُلِ ٱلرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَآ أُوتِيتُم مِّنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً"      (الاسراء85).* *      ....الحقيقة الواضحة إن هناك فرق بين النفس والروح _التي بمعنى سر الحياة_ وإن جاءت النفس بمعنى الروح فلكونها من الألفاظ المشتركة.*
*والمدقق في الآيات القرآنية التي تذكر التوفي أو انتهاء الأجل او غيرها من الألفاظ الدالة على الموت قرنته بالنفس ..*
*     كقوله تعالى:"كل نفسٍ ذائقة الموت",ويقول الحي الباقي:" اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِها",ويقول سبحانه:" ." وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بِالحَقِّ",ولم يذكر اللهُ في القرآن الموت مقرونًا بالروح .*
*وهذا يدل على النفس لا تطلق على الجسد إلا بوجود الروح...*
* أي أن النفس هي عبارة عن الروح والجسد معًا**..*
* ,ويمكن أن تطلق النفس ويراد بها الروح ,ولكن لا تطلق الروح (مجردة) حيث يراد بها النفس ,لأن الروح وهي سر الحياة لا يدرك كنهها وماهيتها إلا الله عز وجل...*
*والله تعالي أعلي وأعلم..*
*والسؤال جليا يلوح في الأفق يتساءل عن ....* *من الذي القي الجسد ؟؟؟؟!!!!* *أوليس المولي عز وجل هو من ألقي الجسد الشبيه علي الكرسي ؟؟؟!!!* *وهنا يجب أن نتدبر قوله تعالي ...* *((فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً (155) وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً (156) وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ** مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً (157) بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً 158      النساء* *أوليس الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيْء هو من القي بشبيه السيد المسيح في طريق اليهود...* *هو ذاته المقدسة من القي علي كرسي سليمان عليه السلام بجسد شبيه بجسده وهو من دفن كما شاهده بني إسرائيل وكما جاء بالتوراة ؟؟؟!!!!* *وهنا يجب أن نعلم أن  هنالك سر الإسرار يكمن وراء إلقاء الجسد وهذا واضح وجلي في قوله تعالي ...* *قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكًا لَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي** إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ ( 35 ) فَسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاءً حَيْثُ أَصَابَ ( 36 ) وَالشَّيَاطِينَ كُلَّ بَنَّاءٍ وَغَوَّاصٍ ( 37 ) وَآخَرِينَ مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ ( 38 ) هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ( 39 ) وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ ( 40 )*  * والراجح عندي في معنى الجسد في هذه الآية أنه قد ألقي الله جسد فقط بدون روح شبيها له (أي شبيه بسيدنا سليمان)وهذا ما شاهده بني إسرائيل ومن ثم تم دفنه....* *قال تعالي :* *وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ** قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ .*  *قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ* فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ*أَيْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ** ، مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ.....* *.* *قال تعالى: {ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون} (الزمر:27)* *تعريف المثل:* *في علم اللغةً:* * عبارة عن قول في شيء يشبه قولاً في شيء آخر بينهما مشابهة ليبين أحدهم الآخر ويصوره...* *وجاء في لسان العرب (مادة مثل):* *" المَثَلُ: الشيء الذي يُضرَب لشيء مثلاً فيجعل مِثْلَه،* * وفي الصحاح:* * ما يُضرَب به من الأَمْثال. قال الجوهري: ومَثَلُ الشيء أَيضاً صفته".* *والمثل في الأدب العربي:* * قول محكي سائر يقصد به تشبيه حال الذي حكي فيه بحال الذي قيل لأجله، أي يشبَّه مضربُه بموردِه، مثل ربّ رميةٍ من غير رام.* *واصطلاحاً:* * نظم من التنزيل يعرض نمطا واضحاً معروفاً من الكائنات أو الحوادث الكونية أو التاريخية عرضاً لافتاً للأنظار، ليشبه أو يقارن به سلوك بشري، أو فكرة مجردة، أو أي معنى من المعاني، بقصد التوضيح أو الإقناع أو البرهان أو التأثير، أو لمجرد الإقتداء به، أو التنفير منه والابتعاد عنه أو بقصد بيان الفارق بين أمرين متناقضين للأخذ بأحدهم والابتعاد عن الآخر أو للبرهان على صحة أحدهم، وبطلان الآخر.* *والسؤال هنا ...* *هل الأمثال من ضمن القصص القرآني....؟؟؟* *وهل هي حقيقية أم وهمية مفترضة.....؟؟؟* *حيث تحتل الأمثال مساحة واسعة من القرآن الكريم،بل إنها تعد واحداً من المباحث القرآنية التي تبحث عادة في علوم القرآن نظراً إلى أهميتها،فهي تعد من ضمن مظاهر الإعجاز القرآني التي تحدى بها القرآن الكريم العرب بل البشرية في الإتيان بمثله،وقد ألفت حولها الكثير من الكتب والدراسات المستقلة التي تناولت جوانبها المختلفة.....* *وبناء على ذلك فإن من باب الاستهانة بالقدرة الإلهية –وإن كانت هذه الاستهانة غير متعمدة- ومن باب تطبيق المقاييس البشرية الصادرة عن الضعف والعجز أن نقول إن الأمثال القرآنية هي مجرد فروض وتخيلات لا مصداق لها في الواقع،لأن مثل هذا الرأي يستتبع أن الخالق -تعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً- قد اضطر إلى أن يستعين بالأمثال الفرضية بعد أن (عجز)عن العثور على المصاديق الواقعية !وهو الذي أحاط علمه بكل شيء وأنزل القرآن الذي صرح بأنه تبيان لكل شيء وتفصيل له،أضف إلى ذلك أن الأمثال قد جاءت في مقام الدعوة إلى الله تعالى وإثبات وحدانيته لأمم ضالة تمادت في غيها وكفرها وعنادها ولجاجتها في الباطل،فليس من المعقول –والحال هذه- أن يأتي القرآن الكريم بأمثال فرضية وهمية إلا كانت ذريعة بيد الكفرة والمشركين وثغرة ينفذون من خلالها للقدح بدعوات الأنبياء،والاست  مرار على عقائدهم الباطلة،وهم –كما يحدثنها عنهم القرآن- يحاولون أن يستغلوا كل صغيرة وكبيرة في سبيل التملص من الإيمان بالله تعالى والإعراض عن دعوته،كما يقول-عز من قائل- نفسه في هذا المجال:* *{ وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَلَئِن جِئْتَهُم بِآيَةٍ لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا مُبْطِلُونَ}(الر  وم/58)،وكما يقول في موضع آخر:{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلًا يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ}(ا  لبقرة/26).* *{وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِن كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَكَانَ الْإِنسَانُ أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلاً}[الكهف: 54]* *"وفي هذه الأمثال وأشابهها في القرآن عبر ومواعظ وزواجر عظيمةٌ جدّاً، لا لبس في الحق معها، إلا أنها لا يَعقل معانيها إلا أهلُ العلم كما قال تعالى: {وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ}[العنكبوت: 43]، ومِن حِكَم ضرب المثل: أن يتذكر الناس، كما قال تعالى: {وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ}(  الحشر: 21).* *وقد بين في مواضع أخر أن الأمثال مع إيضاحها للحق يهدي بها الله قوماً، ويضل بها قوماً آخرين، كما في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَـذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيراً وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيراً وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ} [البقرة: 26]، ولا شك أن الذين استجابوا لربهم هم العقلاء الذين عقلوا معنى الأمثال، وانتفعوا بما تضمنت من بيان الحق، وأن الذين لم يستجيبوا له هم الذين لم يعقلوها، ولم يعرفوا ما أوضحه من الحقائق."* *إذا ما حدث لسيدنا سليمان عليه السلام هو مثل ما حدث ....* *تماما لكلمة الله وروحه عيسي بن مريم عليه السلام**...* *وهذا القول هو الأليق بمقام النبوة لنبي الله  فلا يمكن أن ننظر إلى .التفصيلات في هذه القصة التي يذكرها المفسرون من الإسرائيليات التي لا تقبل بحال والله تعالى أعلم.* *تنزيه سليمان عن الفتنة :*  *: فإن قيل : فما معنى قوله تعالى :* * ( وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَدًا ثُمَّ أَنَابَ )* *مما قد روي في تفسير هذه الآية أن جنيا كان اسمه صخرا تمثل على صورته وجلس على سريره ، وأنه أخذ خاتمه الذي فيه النبوة فألقاه في البحر ، فذهبت نبوته وأنكره قومه حتى عاد إليه من بطن السمكة .*  *هذا جزء يسير مما دون عن فتنة سليمان!!!!* *ولذلك نقول إننا نري :* * إن كل ماروي في تفسير الآية من الإسرائيليات في هذه الآية ليس من الصعب على عاقل بطلانها ، وأن مثله لا يجوز على الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، وأن النبوة لا تكون في خاتم ولا يسلبها ألنبوه ، وأن الله تعالى لا يمكن الجني من التمثيل بصورة النبي ولا غير ذلك مما افتروا به على نبي الله سليمان ..* *وكثيرا من أهل الاختصاص أقروا بذلك.* *وإنما الكلام على ما يقتضيه ظاهر القرآن غير انه افتتن بفتنة يعلمها الله وحده وذلك كحكمته لسيدنا ادم عليه السلام . عندما اقترف المعصية التي عُصي بها الله سبحانه وتعالى من آدم - عليه السلام لم تكُن عناداً ، وإنما كانت ضعفاً ونسياناً كما قال تعالى :* * (ولَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ ولَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً)                                  طه  115*  *إن آدم عليه السلام لم يصر عليها ولم يحتجّ بها بل سارع إلى الفرار منها والاعتذار عنها... قال تعالي* *(ونَادَاهُمَا رَبّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشّجَرَةِ وأَقُل لّكُمَا إنّ الشّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوّ مّبِينٌ . قَالا رَبّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وإن لّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنّ مِنَ الخَاسِرِي)                      الأعراف:22-23 .*
* فلما اعترف آدم وزوجته بالخطيئة وسارعا إلى التوبة والإنابة ، فإن الله سبحانه قبِل عذره ...* *وكذلك لنبي الله سليمان في الظاهر من أن جسدا القي على كرسيه نقول أيضا لحكمة يعلمها الله سبحانه وتعالي  ...* *ولقد جاءت في سياق القرآن بعد الفتنة له وهي الاختبار والامتحان ، مثل قوله تعالى :* * ( الم * أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَن يُتْرَكُوا أَن يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ * وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ)                                           العنكبوت1.3* *     ...وبعد أن غفر له ربه قال سليمان عليه السلام ..           *  *قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكًا لَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي** إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ ( 35 ) فَسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاءً حَيْثُ أَصَابَ ( 36 ) وَالشَّيَاطِينَ كُلَّ بَنَّاءٍ وَغَوَّاصٍ ( 37 ) وَآخَرِينَ مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ ( 38 ) هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ( 39 ) وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ ( 40 )* *     ...أما التوراة فتذكرها كما يلي في سفر الملوك الأول...* *10«.فحَسُنَ في عينَي الرّبِّ طَلَبُ سُليمانَ، 11فقالَ لَه: «لأنَّكَ طَلَبتَ هذا ولم تطلُبْ لكَ طُولَ العُمرِ والغِنى، ولا موتَ أعدائِكَ، بلِ القُدرَةَ على تمييزِ ما هوَ حَقًّ، 12فأنا أُلبِّي طلَبَكَ، فأُعطيكَ عقلاً حكيمًا راجحًا لم يكُنْ مِثلُهُ لأحدٍ قَبلَكَ ولا يكونُ مِثلُهُ لأحدٍ بَعدَكَ».*  *والتوراة لا تخفي علينا انه كانت هناك أشياء لا يعلمون عنها شيئا في حياة سيدنا سليمان فتقول...*  * «وتكلم (سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثَل،* *وكانت نشا ئده ألفاً وخمساً**. وتكلم عن الأشجار من الأرز الذي في لبنان إلى الزوفا النابت في الحائط. وتكلم عن البهائم وعن الطير وعن الدبيب وعن السمك. وكانوا يأتون من جميع الشعوب ليسمعوا حكمة سليمان من جميع ملوك الأرض الذين سمعوا بحكمته».                                                              * *الملوك الأول 4: 32-34* *والسؤال ..ما سؤاله عليه السلام؟؟       *  *      ..ثبت يقينا أن الأنبياء عليهم السلام جميعا لا يسألون إلا ما يؤذن لهم في مسألته ، لا سيما إذا كانت المسألة ظاهرة يعرفها قومهم .*  *إذا من الحتمي أن يكون الله تعالى أعلم سليمان بأشياء لا يحتمل لبشر عملها ..أو أن هنالك سرا لا ينبغي لبشر أن يعرفه.* * ولذلك سأل ملكا لا يكون لغيره وهنا نجد ما يؤيد ما ذهبنا إليه..* *فنجد ..* *أ..* *{فَسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاء حَيْثُ أَصَابَ}* *ب..* *{وَالشَّيَاطِين   كُلَّ بَنَّاء وَغَوَّاصٍ}* *واشترط عليه ربه ..* *{هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ}* *ورأي آخر :* * وهو أن يكون عليه السلام إنما التمس أن يكون ملكه آية لنبوته ليتبين بها عن غيره ممن ليس نبيا في وقت ما يعلمه الله.* *والسؤال الذي يبحث عن إجابة هو ..* *أين قبر سليمان عليه السلام في القرآن الكريم ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟* * ...لذلك نقول وبالله التوفيق.* *هل قبر سليمان عليه السلام موجودا بمصر؟؟* *ولكن* *لماذا مصر بالذات؟؟؟* *    ...لقد ذكر القرآن الكريم إيمان المصريين الأول قبيل رسالات السماوات علي نحو لم يستحوذ علي أي من شعوب العالم اجمع فقد كانت دوما لمعظم  الرسل والأنبياء ملاذا آمنا كما كانت ملاذ آمن لأبي الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام في قوله تعالي* *(وَنَجيْنَاهُ وََّلُوطًا إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ)..* *.* *ثم بعد ذلك للكريم بن الكريم بن أكرم الكرماء سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام ....!* *عندما احضر إخوته إليها مخاطبهم...(* *ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ)..* *حتى موعد انطلاق كلمة الله لكليمه موسي عليه السلام وبدء أول رسالات السماء ..*

----------


## أبو عبد الله الهوريني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين ، نبينا أحمد وعلى آله الطاهرين
وارض عن صحابته الأنصار والمهاجرين ، وأتباعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

أولا : جزاك الله خيرًا على جهدك وبحثك ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يكلله بالنجاح والسداد ، والتوفيق للهدى والرشاد

ثانيًا : لم تذكر دليلا واضحًا على النظرية التي بنيتها وهي أن الهيكل المنسوب إلى سليمان عليه السلام موجود في مصر
فلم تذكر دليلاً صريحًا من القرآن ولا من صحيح السنة أو حتى من أقوال السلف الصالح رحمهم الله تعالى

ثالثًا : أكثرت من النقل عن الكتب السابقة ؛ مع إيماننا بأنها محرفة بنص الكتاب والسنة فقد وكل الله حفظها إلى علمائها فضيعوها ، 
ولا يمكن الجزم بها فلا تذكر للاستشهاد بل للاعتضاد إذا وافقت ما جاء في شريعتنا ، 
وكان الأولى بك أن تفتش عما يؤيد كلامك مما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين رحمهم الله تعالى ؛ 
فالقرآن لا يفسر إلا من خلال المعين الصافي والمنبع الشافي الذين ارتشفوا من أصوله وعاصروا التنزيل وفهموه من الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام
ومن خصوصيات شرعنا الحنيف الإسناد فنحن بفضل الله نستطيع أن نحكم على صحة المتون من خلال إسنادها ؛ والحكم على رجالها من خلال كتب التراجم والجرح والتعديل وغيرها
أما الكتب السماواية السابقة فنحن نؤمن جميعًا أن الله أنزلها على أنبيائه عليهم السلام ولكنها قد حرفها علماؤها المضلون من اليهود والنصارى فضاعت فلا نستطيع الاعتماد عليها إذن 
وقد تكفل الله الحفيظ بحفظ القرآن والسنة وهو من خصائص هذه الأمة فلله الفضل والمنة .

رابعًا : الصحيح في تفسير قوله تعالى : (( ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسدًا )) فالجسد كما قال أبو حيان في تفسيره :
(( ولم يبين الله الفتنة ما هي ، ولا الجسد الذي ألقاه على كرسي سليمان ، وأقرب ما قيل فيه : أن المراد بالفتنة كونه لم يستثن 
في الحديث الذي قال : (( لأطوفن الليلة على سبعين امرأة ، كل واحدة تأتي بفارس مجاهد في سبيل الله ، ولم يقل : إن شاء الله ؛ 
فطاف عليهن ، فلم تحمل إلا امرأة واحدة وجاءته بشق رجل . . . )) 
فالمراد بقوله : (( ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسداً )) ؛ هو هذا ، والجسد الملقى هو المولود : شق رجل )) 
والحديث كما هو معلوم صحيح وأصله في الصحيحين وقد ذكره الشيخ الآلوسي في روح المعاني بنحوه .

خامسًا : أن تفسيرك لقوله تعالى : (( على كرسيه جسدًا )) بأنه هيكل سليمان عليه السلام وأنه توفاه الله وألقى المثل على شبهه غير صحيح 
وسياق الآية بعدها يرد ذلك وينقضه : (( قال رب اغفر وهب لي ملكًا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي ... )) فكيف يكون قد مات 
ويثبت الله له القول بهذا الدعاء بعد موته ، أما سليمان عليه السلام ففقد توفاه الله بعد ذلك وجعله يتكئ على عصاه مدة من الزمن 
ومن المعلوم أن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء فلم يتغير شكله فظل الجن يعملون ويدأبون في العمل ظنًا منهم أنه على قيد الحياة
فما علموا موته إلا بعد ما أكلت دودة الأرض عصاه وكان هذا بيانًا لأهل زمانهم أن الجن لا يعلمون الغيب ولو كانوا كذلك لعلموا بموته 
كما قال تعالى : (( فلما قضينا عليه الموت ما دلهم على موتهم إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين )) 
أما الهيكل فهو دار العبادة في اللغة ، والمقصود به بناء بيت المقدس وليس المقصود به جسد سليمان عليه السلام 
كما أخبر بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن ماجة بإسناد صحيح وغيرهم : (( إن سليمان بن داود لما بنى بيت المقدس سأل الله عز وجل خلالا ثلاثة : 
سأل الله حكما يصادف حكمه فأوتيه ، وسأل الله ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده فأوتيه ، وسأل الله حين فرغ من بناء المسجد أن لا يأتيه أحد لا ينهزه إلا الصلاة فيه أن يخرجه من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه 
أما اثنتان فقد أعطيهما وأرجوا أن يكون قد أعطي الثالثة )) والذي بنى بيت المقدس هو إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما الصلاة والسلام فإن بين بناء المسجد الحرام وبيت المقدس أربعون سنة 
كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ذكره العلامة ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره ، ثم الذي وسعه وأكمل بناءه هو سليمان عليه السلام ، وهذا جمعًا بين الأدلة الصحيحة .
والمقصود بالخصلة الأولى : الفصل في القضاء بين الناس كما قال تعالى : (( ففهمناها سليمان ))
والمقصود بالخصلة الثانية : تسخير الريح والجن والشياطين في الأعمال المختلفة التي تعينه في أمور الدعوة إلى الله
كما فسره الله تعالى بقوله : (( فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء حيث أصاب ، والشياطين كل بناء وغواص )) 
وثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إن عفريتا من الجن تفلت علي البارحة أو كلمة نحوها ليقطع علي الصلاة ، فأمكنني الله منه 
فأردت أن أربطه إلى سارية من سواري المسجد حتى تصبحوا وتنظروا إليه كلكم ، فذكرت قول أخي سليمان : رب هب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي ، فرده خاسئا )) 
وليس المقصود بذلك ما ذكرته في كلامك وهذا هو التفسير الصحيح للحكم الذي لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده .
والمقصود بالخصلة الثالثة : وهي ظاهرة لا تحتاج إلى بيان .

سادسًا : وهي نصيحة لابد من البحث أن يكون منضبطًا بالأصول وضوابط أهل العلم في كل فن من الفنون قبل البت والقطع في أي مسألة كانت
حتى لا يكون من القول على الله بغير علم .

سابعًا : أشكرك على بحثك وجهدك ، وأرجو من الله أن يوفقني وإياك إلى الصواب في القول العمل ، وبارك الله فيك 

أخوك في الله
أبو عبد الله الهوريني
الإجارة العالية بكلية أصول الدين والدعوة
بالجامع الأزهر الشريف

----------


## الباحث فتحي عثمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  الأستاذ الفاضل الجليل/ أبو عبد الله الهوريني
*أولا :بحثي هذا مرتكز علي أدلة ثابتة وهي أدلة مادية وبيانها كالتالي :*
*فضيلة الإمام الأكبر…* *    ...أعاهدكم أمام الله سبحانه وتعالي بأنني ملتزم تحديد الأماكن تحديدا دقيقا بما يلي :* *أ... الجبل الذي دك كما مبين بالبحث .* *ب..مكان عين القطر .* *ج.. مكان عرش بلقيس .* *د..الجبل الذي تم به النطق.* *ه.. مكان إقامة سيدنا سليمان عند البناء.* *و..قبر سليمان عليه السلام علي كرسيه وأمامه تابوت العهد وما يحويه من ملك سليمان عليه السلام كاملة ...* *الخ الفاضل...*
  تساءلت كما هو مبين ..
*ثانيًا : لم تذكر دليلا واضحًا على النظرية التي بنيتها وهي أن الهيكل المنسوب إلى سليمان عليه السلام موجود في مصر*
*فلم تذكر دليلاً صريحًا من القرآن ولا من صحيح السنة أو حتى من أقوال السلف الصالح رحمهم الله تعالى*:
  وللرد نقول :
  لقد ذكرت بمبحثي الدليل القاطع الثبوت كما هو مبين :
  أولا هل مات سليمان عليه السلام في القدس كما أوضحنا:
*في التوراة نقرأ ....* *" وملكَ سليمان بأورشليم على جميع إسرائيل أربعين سنة. وحين مات دُفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود أبيه، وملك رحبعام ابنه مكانه "                                 أخبار الأيام إصحاح 9- 30* 
  بعد أن بينه ووضحه القرآن الكريم في مكان صحراء ليس بجواره أحد إلا الجن كما في قوله تعالي :
*" فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَن لَّوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ"                            سورة سبأ*

  أوليس هذا دليلا واضحا يحتاج منا جميعا أن نتكاتف ونتوحد كي نقرأ القرآن بتمعن وتدبر !!!!

  تساءلت كما هو مبين :

*ثالثًا : أكثرت من النقل عن الكتب السابقة ؛ مع إيماننا بأنها محرفة بنص الكتاب والسنة فقد وكل الله حفظها إلى علمائها فضيعوها ،*
*ولا يمكن الجزم بها فلا تذكر للاستشهاد بل للاعتضاد إذا وافقت ما جاء في شريعتنا*..
  وللرد نقول :
  تذكر أحاديث أبي هريرة ..
  قول ابوهريرة
  ( حَفِظْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وِعَاءَيْنِ ، فَأَمَّا أَحَدُهُمَا فَبَثَثْتُهُ ، وَأَمَّا الْآخَرُ فَلَوْ بَثَثْتُهُ قُطِعَ هَذَا الْبُلْعُومُ ) رواه البخاري (رقم/120)

  وعَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْأَصَمِّ ، قَالَ :
  ( قِيلَ لِأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ : أَكْثَرْتَ أَكْثَرْتَ ، قَالَ : ( فَلَوْ حَدَّثْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَرَمَيْتُمُونِ  ي بِالْقَشْعِ ، وَلَمَا نَاظَرْتُمُونِي ) القشع : ما يقلع عن وجه الأرض من المدر والحجر .
  رواه أحمد في " المسند " (16/563) وقال المحققون : إسناده صحيح .
  ن عمر بن الخطاب أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتاب أصابه من بعض أهل الكتب فقرأه فغضب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أمتهوكون فيها يا بن الخطاب والذي نفسي بيده لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية لا تسألوهم عن شيء فيخبروكم بحق فتكذبوا به أو بباطل فتصدقوا به والذي نفسي بيده لو أن موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم كان حيا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني)
  حديث صحيح رواه أحمد (3/387) عن جابر بن عبد الله، وحسنه الألباني في الإرواء (1589).
  اذا نحن نسير علي نهج ما وافقه القران وافقناه وما خالفه القران خالفناه وهذا ما أجعله أمام عيناي في ما أتناوله في مبحثي :
*تساءلت في الجزء الرابع:*
*رابعًا : الصحيح في تفسير قوله تعالى : (( ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسدًا )) فالجسد كما قال أبو حيان في تفسيره :*
*(( ولم يبين الله الفتنة ما هي ، ولا الجسد الذي ألقاه على كرسي سليمان ، وأقرب ما قيل فيه : أن المراد بالفتنة كونه لم يستثن*
*في الحديث الذي قال : (( لأطوفن الليلة على سبعين امرأة ، كل واحدة تأتي بفارس مجاهد في سبيل الله ، ولم يقل : إن شاء الله ؛*
*فطاف عليهن ، فلم تحمل إلا امرأة واحدة وجاءته بشق رجل . . . ))*

  وللرد نقول :
  لقد نأيت بنفسي أن لا أذكر أحاديث طالما هناك نصا قرآنيا صريحا :
*والسؤال جليا يلوح في الأفق يتساءل عن ....* *من الذي القي الجسد ؟؟؟؟!!!!* *أوليس المولي عز وجل هو من ألقي الجسد الشبيه علي الكرسي ؟؟؟!!!* *وهنا يجب أن نتدبر قوله تعالي ...* *((فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً (155) وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَاناً عَظِيماً (156) وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ** مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً (157) بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً 158      النساء* *أوليس الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيْء هو من القي بشبيه السيد المسيح في طريق اليهود...* *هو ذاته المقدسة من القي علي كرسي سليمان عليه السلام بجسد شبيه بجسده وهو من دفن كما شاهده بني إسرائيل وكما جاء بالتوراة ؟؟؟!!!!* *وهنا يجب أن نعلم أن  هنالك سر الإسرار يكمن وراء إلقاء الجسد وهذا واضح وجلي في قوله تعالي ...* *قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكًا لَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي** إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ ( 35 ) فَسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاءً حَيْثُ أَصَابَ ( 36 ) وَالشَّيَاطِينَ كُلَّ بَنَّاءٍ وَغَوَّاصٍ ( 37 ) وَآخَرِينَ مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ ( 38 ) هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ( 39 ) وَإِنَّ لَهُ عِنْدَنَا لَزُلْفَى وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ ( 40 )*  * والراجح عندي في معنى الجسد في هذه الآية أنه قد ألقي الله جسد فقط بدون روح شبيها له (أي شبيه بسيدنا سليمان)وهذا ما شاهده بني إسرائيل ومن ثم تم دفنه....*    فااذا كنا لا نؤمن بمقولة النصارى أن السيد المسيح صلب *وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ** مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً*)

  وانما رفعه الله وهو مازال حيا فلماذا نستبعد مع سليمان عليه السلام :
  وهذا المبحث يضع قضية صلب السيد المسيح في نطاقها الصحيح كما جاء بالقران الكريم ...

  وتساءلت كذلك ...
*خامسًا : أن تفسيرك لقوله تعالى : (( على كرسيه جسدًا )) بأنه هيكل سليمان عليه السلام وأنه توفاه الله وألقى المثل على شبهه غير صحيح* *وسياق الآية بعدها يرد ذلك وينقضه : (( قال رب اغفر وهب لي ملكًا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي ... )) فكيف يكون قد مات* *ويثبت الله له القول بهذا الدعاء بعد موته ، أما سليمان عليه السلام ففقد توفاه الله بعد ذلك وجعله يتكئ على عصاه مدة من الزمن* *ومن المعلوم أن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء فلم يتغير شكله فظل الجن يعملون ويدأبون في العمل ظنًا منهم أنه على قيد الحياة* *فما علموا موته إلا بعد ما أكلت دودة الأرض عصاه وكان هذا بيانًا لأهل زمانهم أن الجن لا يعلمون الغيب ولو كانوا كذلك لعلموا بموته* *كما قال تعالى : (( فلما قضينا عليه الموت ما دلهم على موتهم إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين ))* *أما الهيكل فهو دار العبادة في اللغة ، والمقصود به بناء بيت المقدس وليس المقصود به جسد سليمان عليه السلام* *كما أخبر بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن ماجة بإسناد صحيح وغيرهم : (( إن سليمان بن داود لما بنى بيت المقدس سأل الله عز وجل خلالا ثلاثة :* *سأل الله حكما يصادف حكمه فأوتيه ، وسأل الله ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده فأوتيه ، وسأل الله حين فرغ من بناء المسجد أن لا يأتيه أحد لا ينهزه إلا الصلاة فيه أن يخرجه من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه* *أما اثنتان فقد أعطيهما وأرجوا أن يكون قد أعطي الثالثة )) والذي بنى بيت المقدس هو إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما الصلاة والسلام فإن بين بناء المسجد الحرام وبيت المقدس أربعون سنة..* *وللرد نقول :* *من الواضح انك لم تقرأ البحث كاملا !!* *من قال أن الجسد هو هيكل سليمان ؟؟!!!* *الهيكل هو بيت العبادة وهذا ما أنشأه وأسسه وشيده الجن لسليمان عليه السلام ...* *أما دعوة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم :* *،( وسأل الله حين فرغ من بناء المسجد أن لا يأتيه أحد لا ينهزه إلا الصلاة فيه أن يخرجه من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه)* *وهذا ما أقصده تماما أن المقصود ليس المسجد الأقصى كما تناولته ..* *أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت ..*

----------

